# Kansas Waterfowl



## deerbuster (Oct 20, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone has done any hunting in Ksansas in mid December, if you have what was your experiences? A couple buddies and I plan on traveling out there. Please feel free to PM me


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Oct 20, 2017)

Kansas is very weather dependent.


----------



## hrstille (Oct 20, 2017)

Kansas is one of the best states to hunt waterfowl. Like Duckbuster said, it's totally weather dependent. You should be able to find some birds in mid December. Either way it's a fun trip. Good luck


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 23, 2017)

Hunted public land North of Manhattan many years ago. Great hunting.


----------



## ji0187 (Oct 23, 2017)

I hunt Kansas every year. Such a fantastic area to hunt. Good luck!


----------



## maconbacon (Oct 23, 2017)

I'll let you know how late October goes this weekend


----------



## Cole Henry (Nov 6, 2017)

Im headed to North East Kansas Late December. Trying something new this year hoping for a good hunt we'll see.


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 6, 2017)

We decided to rent a blind in NE AR the last week of December. Hopefully the weather is good and cold


----------



## hrstille (Nov 6, 2017)

deerbuster said:


> We decided to rent a blind in NE AR the last week of December. Hopefully the weather is good and cold



What town you near in NEA


----------



## Cole Henry (Nov 7, 2017)

deerbuster said:


> We decided to rent a blind in NE AR the last week of December. Hopefully the weather is good and cold



Did that two years ago outside of Jonesboro when we had high water everywhere. Still managed to scratch limits everyday but we really had to work for them. This year should be better.


----------



## maconbacon (Nov 7, 2017)

Cole Henry said:


> Im headed to North East Kansas Late December. Trying something new this year hoping for a good hunt we'll see.



Probably will do well in the fields for big geese! But by then all the water will likely be locked up and/or most ducks gone.


----------



## Cole Henry (Nov 7, 2017)

maconbacon said:


> Probably will do well in the fields for big geese! But by then all the water will likely be locked up and/or most ducks gone.



Yeah I know we will get on the geese but I am really hoping the ducks will be there.. You think that might be too late?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Nov 7, 2017)

Late Dec can go either way.  I hunt in LA and we get big pushes when ARK freezes tight. Usually bout that time.


----------



## Cole Henry (Nov 7, 2017)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Late Dec can go either way.  I hunt in LA and we get big pushes when ARK freezes tight. Usually bout that time.



I gotcha


----------



## maconbacon (Nov 7, 2017)

Just to clarify I’m talking about Kansas, don’t know about Ark. 

I also just moved out here this summer so I’m by no means an expert. But the friends I’ve talked to that have lived here for awhile say the freezing time is highly variable but usually first time around early December. Can be as early as around now or as late as mid December to late Dec. It may not be frozen in late December but it’s likely it will have frozen and thawed a few times before then and most birds pushed out. If that’s the case may be mostly mallards and divers and Canadas still around.

Either way I’ll still be out hunting 

Another disclaimer, I’m still getting used to seeing reports of 30,000+ birds surveyed on a refuge and it being considered not a high number lol so I’ve got some learnin to do


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 8, 2017)

My friends just left KS. They couldnt find them. Started out in nodak but got froze out.


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 9, 2017)

hrstille said:


> What town you near in NEA



We’ll be west of Jonesboro. Hoping there will be a fresh push of new birds when we get there


----------



## hrstille (Nov 9, 2017)

deerbuster said:


> We’ll be west of Jonesboro. Hoping there will be a fresh push of new birds when we get there



Thats where I'm at in Cash. I'll try to give you reports as the season goes along.


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 9, 2017)

hrstille said:


> Thats where I'm at in Cash. I'll try to give you reports as the season goes along.



Sweet! We’ll be staying in a Walnut Ridge


----------



## Noodle7 (Nov 13, 2017)

*Ks*

I hunted Wellington Ks last year in mid December. 14 to 19 degree temps.


----------



## ji0187 (Nov 14, 2017)

Noodle7 said:


> I hunted Wellington Ks last year in mid December. 14 to 19 degree temps.




How did you do that time of year? I was out the first week of december last year with a below average migration happening.

This year we are headed out the day after thanksgiving for a week.


----------



## Noodle7 (Nov 14, 2017)

We killed our limit every day except the last day everything was froze up. We are going back the week before Christmas. Also have the ability to hunt Oklahoma since its so close to Wellington, Ks


----------



## ji0187 (Nov 15, 2017)

Noodle7 said:


> We killed our limit every day except the last day everything was froze up. We are going back the week before Christmas. Also have the ability to hunt Oklahoma since its so close to Wellington, Ks



awesome!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 15, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Hunted public land North of Manhattan many years ago. Great hunting.




Redheads are thick


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 17, 2017)

I killed tons of mallards on Tuttle creek Rs. up near Olsburg. all public land hunting.  Did not need a boat. Just a dog , waders,shotgun and a bag of standard G&H decoys.


----------

